# Reaching through the Veil



## Colmarr (Nov 24, 2011)

The Reaching Through the Veil trait of the Vestige of Death (pg 40, Dying Skyseer) says the following:





> The vestige is removed from play *when it isn’t its turn*. It cannot ready actions or delay.
> When a creature has one shroud it can see the vestige even when it’s removed from play, but cannot affect it. When the creature has two shrouds it can affect the vestige, but its attacks do half damage. When the creature has three shrouds it can affect the vestige normally.​





I've bolded the words that I'm not sure about. Or rather, the words are clear but I'm not sure what the intent is.​


As written, a PC who readies an attack against the Vestige, or who takes an OA against it (most likely an eDefender such as my Knight PC) is able to affect it normally if the PC has less than two shrouds (because the Vestige is 'in play' during its turn). However, when they take a second shroud, all their attacks against it do half damage regardless of whether they're readied or not.​ 

That doesn't seem to be "working as intended". If it's not, should it be that:

A PC cannot damage the Vestige at all until they have two shrouds; or​
A PC always does normal damage to the Vestige on readied attacks and OAs during its turn, and can do half damage during their own turn if they have two shrouds.​
If RangerWickett pops in with an answer, great. If not, what do other Zeitgeist DMs think?​


----------



## ve4grm (Nov 24, 2011)

My assumption is that they forgot about readied actions, and #1 is the intent. It doesn't make a lot of sense the other way, having readied and opportunity attacks with full effect, while otherwise-identical attacks do nothing until you have two shrouds.

I think it would just aggrivate players, too. Let's say you have one shroud (so you can see it constantly), and make a successful OA and deal full damage. The player will likely think "Hey, that worked. I'll make the same attack on my next turn." When they do, and it has no effect, the player will just be confused, and irritated by the seeming discontinuity.


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 24, 2011)

The idea is basically that the thing is invisible, on a different plane. On its turn, it manifests into this world to attack, then it fades out. The PCs can attack it because it's in this world for a few moments, so yes, OAs and readied attacks work fine against it.

When it's not its turn, it fades out. If you've got one shroud you can see it. Two shrouds and you can hit it and deal half damage (If it's the monster's turn, though, opportunity attacks and readied actions still deal full damage). Three shrouds, you're good to go.


----------



## Morrus (Nov 24, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> The idea is basically that the thing is invisible, on a different plane. On its turn, it manifests into this world to attack, then it fades out. The PCs can attack it because it's in this world for a few moments, so yes, OAs and readied attacks work fine against it.
> 
> When it's not its turn, it fades out. If you've got one shroud you can see it. Two shrouds and you can hit it and deal half damage (If it's the monster's turn, though, opportunity attacks and readied actions still deal full damage). Three shrouds, you're good to go.




Aren't you supposed to be eating a turkey or something?


----------



## ve4grm (Nov 25, 2011)

RangerWickett said:


> The idea is basically that the thing is invisible, on a different plane. On its turn, it manifests into this world to attack, then it fades out. The PCs can attack it because it's in this world for a few moments, so yes, OAs and readied attacks work fine against it.
> 
> When it's not its turn, it fades out. If you've got one shroud you can see it. Two shrouds and you can hit it and deal half damage (If it's the monster's turn, though, opportunity attacks and readied actions still deal full damage). Three shrouds, you're good to go.



Huh. Alright, I'll keep that in mind for when I run it.


----------

